# Notebook Akkuanzeige falsch?



## XaserVI (7. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein relativ neues Notebook, nämlich dieses hier One Gaming Notebook K56-4M by: One - ONE Computer Shop

Soweit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden damit. Heute allerdings nutzte ich es auf der Couch ohne Netzteil. Zum einen zeigt Windows mir keine verbleibende Laufzeit an, sondern nur den Ladestand in Prozent. Damit lässt sich leben und das ist mir bereits von anderen Clevo-Geräten bekannt. Ein anderes und viel störenderes Problem ist allerdings, dass der Akku anscheinend komplett entladen ist, während Windows (Ubuntu etc. auch) noch 12% Ladung anzeigen. Das Notebook geht dann einfach aus und lässt sich auch nicht mehr einschalten. Der Akku ist eben komplett leer. Nach Einstecken des Ladekabels und sofortigem Einschalten werden immer noch 12% angezeigt. Mich ärgert das etwas. Hat jemand eventuell das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Gerät und kann das gleiche Problem vermelden? Oder weiß jemand Rat, damit die Werte richtig ausgelesen werden und erst 0% auch wirklich leer ist?


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Soweit ich weiß verwalten wechselbaren NB-Akkus ihren Ladestand selbst und melden nur das Ergebnis an das System (ich lasse mich da aber gerne korrigieren). Da lässt sich also kaum was extern gegensteuern. Wenn das NB neu ist würde ich mich aber schlicht an den Support wenden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2015)

Da es hier generell um die Problematik Akkuladestandanzeige geht möchte ich dreisterweise einen eigenen Post verlinken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...1-die-magische-prozentzahl-d.html#post7241372

Hier gehts zwar um einen Handyakku, das Problem ist aber dasselbe. 

Vielleicht kann man da mit nem Offset was korrigieren bei deinem Lappi - falls nicht könnte man über einen Umtausch nachdenken wenn das Gerät neu ist, da 12% trotz aller genannten Dinge schon recht viel ist an Ungenauigkeit (für einen Laptop).

EDIT: Der Kollege war ne Minute schneller^^


----------



## XaserVI (8. April 2015)

Den Aufwand eines Umtausches ist es mir einfach nicht wert^^ Habe jetzt einfach die Werte für kritischen und niedrigen Akkustand unter Windows hochgesetzt.
Außerdem habe ich ein paar mal unter einer Live Distribution und mit einem CPU Benchmark laufen lassen, bis es ausgeht. Dabei ging der Akku sogar einmal auf 0%. Machte dabei allerdings Sprünge 12>11>7>0. Danach startete ich Windows und hatte tatsächlich nur 3%. Kurz darauf schlagartig 14 und jetzt geht es bei ca. 11% wieder aus. Der Akku ist wohl ein billiger Sch***.
Naja ansonsten funktioniert er ja wie er soll. Werde damit leben. Das Notebook ist sowieso zum Zocken gedacht und daher meistens am Netzstecker.


----------



## informatrixx (9. April 2015)

NB-Akkus haben einen EEPROM (=Speicher).

Da sind Ladezyklen, Verschleiß usw. gespeichert und werden ans Betriebssystem geleitet.
Man müsste den EEPROM ändern, das kann meist aber nur der Hersteller mit entsprechender Software.

Du könntest nur eventuell mal den Verschleiß vom Akku in % auslesen,
 z.B. mit HWiNFO.


----------

